# bangsticks and powerheads.



## paparick (Dec 20, 2010)

what do you think is the most popular bankstick caliber and powerhead?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

.357 magnum. It's not incredibally heavy like the 44 powerhead, and you can shoot .38 special, or the insane 357 maximum if you want alot more punch


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> .357 magnum. It's not incredibally heavy like the 44 powerhead, and you can shoot .38 special, or the insane 357 maximum if you want alot more punch


what he said.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I've got a 12 gauge powerhead. Had it for close to 40 years. Never got the courage to use it. Just sits in the desk drawer.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

TheCaptKen said:


> I've got a 12 gauge powerhead. Had it for close to 40 years. Never got the courage to use it. Just sits in the desk drawer.


well Capt, send that bad boy to me and i will bust its cherry. MRD style.


----------



## sloticus (Sep 23, 2010)

*Ppd*

I like the PPD style that fits over your spear shaft and uses the tip as a firing pin on the primer. I think they are safer than a traditional power head with a spring loaded firing pin, and are much cheaper too. I just purchased some in .223, they are red anodized aluminum. I purchased a few extra for friends, so if anyone needs one let me know. I'll sell them for $20 each rigged with a couple of cartridges already waterproofed to get you started. PM me if interested, I think I have 3 that are not spoken for. BTW I imagine they could be adapted for gator hunting as well.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

FYI guys....

The FWC has begun monitoring forums as a source for leads in arresting and prosecuting folks. Since killing sharks and other fish with bang sticks, power heads, and shark darts is illegal, you might want to take these types of conversations off-line.

Personally I use a SharkShield. It is legal and keeps away the sharks that you don't see, like the ones behind you.

Just say'in.


----------



## sloticus (Sep 23, 2010)

*Ppd.*

I believe that powerheads are only illegal in Florida, I shoot out of AL. Is this correct? The PPD are a last resort anyway. 99% of the time acting aggresive toward the sharks runs them off, but every now an then I get a bold one that starts doing circles trying to see what it can get away with. I like to have a PPD for these situations just in case. I have never had one that did not give up after a couple of shoves, but its nice to know that I had something to defend myself if I had too. I have been spearfishing for almost 20 yrs, and have never killed a shark, I hope to keep it that way. But as the saying goes, its better to be judged by 12 then carried by 6.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Legal to hunt with a powerhead, just read the regs and make sure you are in the allowed area.

Also, it is not illegal to kill a shark if your safety is threatened, same as it is not legal under certain circumstances to kill a man, lion, tigers and bears or any other animal if need be.

Only hunting and "harvesting" sharks by means of a firearm or bang-stick is ellegal.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

If I had a handfull of knitting needles and was threatened by a Puffer fish he is in trouble! I think the law relates to fishing / hunting not protection. 

I surfaced a few weeks ago to an 8 foot gator eye level less than 30 yards.... yeah that was fun. Kinda like which arm do I need the least kinda thoughts! LOL Been nice to have a toy for those occassions but dragging it around for almost 2 hours each trip gets dangerous and cumbersome in a low viz river with entanglements. What do you do.... we were in a place with NO gators.. HA HA NOT!

Roll with him brother!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

In the late 70's we used a .45 caliber powerhead threaded onto the spear shaft. The powerheads were made at NAS machine shop. We used no string on the shaft. Just shoot and let the fish and shaft drop. Grab the shaft, reload the powerhead and shoot again. Not loud at all. Just a dull thump as it hits the fish. Giant Amberjack didn't stand a chance.


----------

